# Позвоночник - излечим!!!



## Admin (16 Дек 2006)

Вот такое письмо ко мне пришло:





> Здравствуйте, господа. Странные люди - спрашивают совет, но адрес не сообщают.
> 
> Однажды медицина поставила на мне крест, расписавшись в своей абсолютной несостоятельности в лечении позвоночника. Жене было заявлено: "Жить Вашему мужу осталось не больше года". Прошло 7 лет. Сегодня я абсолютно здоров. Выкарабкался из инвалидного состояния самостоятельно.
> 
> ...



Вот такое интересное письмо. Что вы думаете об этом?


----------



## Ell (16 Дек 2006)

Ну *Кузьмич* уже писал это на форуме. И уже тогда мне стало непонятно. Если человек выкарабкался, самостоятельно, разработав свою методику борьбы, то почему же он так тщательно это скрывает от глаз? Я так и не поняла какой диагноз у него был.

Далее...Каким образом человек будет учитывать индивидуальные особенности каждого индивидуума? По письмам? Извините - *не верю*. В любом случае, при любом подходе есть, так сказать, основа и принципы. Это как в кулинарии. Есть бисквитное тесто, а какой торт вылепим - зависит уже от желания человека. 

А уж совет - подарите телевизор плохому человеку, с моей точки зрения, вообще звучит бредово. *Нет плохих людей*, есть наше необъективное мнение об окружающих. Таким образом, по поводу прессы могу дать иной совет - не доверяйте всей информации, думайте своей головой.

И, заканчивая, делаю вывод - Кузьмич - не мой пример для подражания nea


----------

